# Popeil pasta maker mixing blades



## YarnerT (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I recently bought a used Popeil pasta machine.  After researching it online i see tha most of the machines I looked at have a different blade than mine.  Mine has a spiral shaped blade, while others that i've looked up have a pronged paddle.  I was wondering what the difference is.  Which should I use for mixing pasta dough.  Thank you!


----------

